# BICORNUATE UTERUS...some success stories to ease the nerves?



## chistiana

Hi ladies! I have a bicornuate uterus. I have known for years and years and even went on to deliver my son at full term with a vag.birth, no probs. BUT my second baby attached in the middle and i had a missed miscarriage at 11w1d in April this year. I am now pregnant again (only 4 weeks 3 days) but i am SOOOOOO anxious about it. Could you share some of your stories so that i can think of it with a little more optimism? Thanx a lot!
:awww: (i guess i need some reassurance!!!)


----------



## impatient1

Sorry not a personal story or a whole lot of info but I do have a friend who has this, she had 2 mc and then went on to have a beautiful little girl.
Wishing you all the best.


----------



## Waitress

I have one of those! Never knew until I got pregnant and they saw it at my first scan. I am nearly 30 weeks and no significant issues other than a little bleeding at 16 weeks. Baby is still managing to move and it looks like a normal delivery is still on the cards. I was terrified when I learnt about it but so far so good!

Good luck

xx


----------



## tink30

Hi hun, I have a bicornuate uterus .. i have a 5 year old son he was born c-section full term.. and im pregnant and baby in the right horn again and looks to be doing good xx


----------



## chistiana

Hey! Thanks so much for sharing your stories! 
Waitress 30 weeks and still room there... WOW! I m sure this baby will take its time! Have a great next 10 weeks and let us know how it goes! :headspin:
Tink 30, awwww this right horn...that's where i want my bean to stick, the last one was midway but in the left horn...keep your fingers crossed for me, i ll keep my fingers crossed for you too! 
Here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy for all of us girls!
:wine:


----------



## mztova

Hi....well I thought I had BU, but turns out I have didelphs Uterus which is 2 seperate uterus' and cervixes....
I am currently almost 30 weeks and being watched very carefully.....so anything IS possible.
Wishing you the best. xx


----------



## chistiana

mztova said:


> Hi....well I thought I had BU, but turns out I have didelphs Uterus which is 2 seperate uterus' and cervixes....
> I am currently almost 30 weeks and being watched very carefully.....so anything IS possible.
> Wishing you the best. xx

hi!i ve heard of didelphs uterus. and i guess it might not be the same but we run the same risks right? Good Luck although i m sure with only 10 weeks to go you'll be absolutely fine!!!:thumbup:
xx


----------



## pixydust

I have a bicornuate uterus too! My son was born by c-section at 36 weeks, went into labour naturally, he was in the right horn. Baby no.2 is also in the right horn so fingers crossed! I have had a MMC too but then I didn't know about the bicrnuate so I've no idea if it was related to it and I don't know which side it had implanted x


----------



## amjon

I have a friend I was just talking to today that said she had one. She had one MC and then 2 daughters.


----------



## chistiana

These stories are really encouraging! it seems that most of you girls go on to deliver full or almost full term babies. You have lifted my spirits!!! :dance:


----------



## Jennifaerie

My SIL has a bicornuate uterus , she had her first no prob then 3 losses. They then scanned her and identified it, she's now 31 weeks with a little girl x


----------



## chistiana

Jennifaerie this is fantastic and scary at the same time. Why is it that first ones come in bliss and then everything becomes more difficult i wonder? 3 losses must have been absolutely devastating. But 31 weeks down the line now i am sure everything will turn out great! i remember after i crossed the 30wk line with my son i was sooo relieved! Ow good luck to her and please keep your fingers crossed for me!Thanx for the support, it means everything to read on success stories!


----------

